# Rsync error code 12



## balanga (Oct 19, 2017)

I get

```
rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (0 bytes received so far)  [sender]
rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(226) [sender=3.1.2]
```
when sending file to my remote FreeBSD VPS. I do not get this error when receiving files. Both systems have the same version of rsync.

Anyone know what the problem might be?

`rsync -navzh rsync://remotehost/dir .`  works

`rsync -navzh . rsync://remotehost/dir`  errors


----------

